# Custom Square Bills



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like to thank All Eyes for the detail and craftsmanship that went into my square bills. I only had an hour and a half after work to fish but managed to catch 8 decent sized largemouth. I can't wait to get a day when I can really use these baits.





















the last one really choked it down. While I didn't catch and slaunch donkeys today, I am sure these will catch plenty of big girls in the near future. 
Thanks again John


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job! Thanks for the kind words and letting me know how you did today. Looking forward to pictures of your piggy's.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After painting the chartreuse and black bait that you wanted, I decided to make one for myself. This is a 2 1/2" cedar shallow/mid diver that I just finished. Looking forward to getting it wet.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank You!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Can I place an order?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Man that chartreuse is straight fire !!!!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I would also like to place an order! Incredible job like usual!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went after work today for an hour and I am glad I did! The water was pretty dirty from the recent rains and high winds but my hot pink custom square bill didn't let me down.




























I was catching everything from 10" on up to the 21" and the last fish of the day that was just a touch over 18". Most of the fish I caught were 12-14". I ended up catching 17 in only an hour. I found the bass sitting on a shallow flat adjacent to a nice drop off. Slow and steady, stop and go, and sweep and pause all caught fish. My two biggest hit a slow and steady retrieve. I am really liking my new baits and I may need another pink one soon John!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great job! Real nice bass there. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I'm glad you are enjoying the baits.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job on the paint job John, may want to take an early retirement and go into painting baits. You need to get your baits out to Kevin Van Dam and Mike Iaconelli and some of the Bass pros-I'm sure they would be interested too. I will be your marketing guy. Haha


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Can't wait to put these to work. Thanks John.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Can't wait to put these to work. Thanks John.


Thank you! I will look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Didn't think to take a pic with the blue gill square bill in its mouth too excited landing it after a good fight. There will be many more to come on that bait. Thanks again.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> Thank you! I will look forward to seeing your results.


They do work quite well. I recommend the hot pink color if you ever fish dirty water.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> View attachment 234713
> 
> Didn't think to take a pic with the blue gill square bill in its mouth too excited landing it after a good fight. There will be many more to come on that bait. Thanks again.


Awesome! Glad you are enjoying them. Nice catch and thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Them are purrrrrrty


----------

